# Next Call



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

I am thinking of getting another call...I have a super mag and want another good call to add to the lanyard ? I think I allready have one of the best but want one that sounds a little different then the SM...I hear that Grounds have a Pro Super Mag out now to...anyone heard this call yet ? I have heard it sounds close to the SM so I am looking at 25 other calls and don't know the one to get ? I like them set fairly easy to medium to blow ?


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

you should go with a giant slayer from GK 
www.GKcalls.com


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Go with a traffic.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

anyone hear the Foiles Meat Market ?


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

hey fjr0226
I think it's called the Market Hunter. I haven't the call but it won the first contest it was in. I guessing it's another good creation.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Your right Dave...I just emailed Jeff for some input on the call.....I don't mind spending a 200.00 bucks, but i don't want a peice of junk either....I have heard the SMH from foils and have blown it....it sounds pretty good.....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Since the supermag is a deeper call I'd go with something a little more high pitched like a traffic or a PM-1.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Hey Matt,Have you heard thje saunders reload?Curious to see if they are any good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Paralyzer SR-1


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Birds Eye Maple Heartland G Force... VERY NICE :beer:


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

Matt- I was about to say the Super Mag is a pretty high pitched call....But last night I turned the reed around(end for end) had to trim the end with sissors....also that end isn't shaved....Man i got alot of deeper notes out of it...I may not become a call hore after all ! !(yea right) I really wanted it to be deeper for the giants here in maryland...Having the shaved reed to start out with helped me learn how to blow it...but now i am making some of the notes I have been missing out on ! ! Hopefully the reed will stop splitting and cracking as this is the third reed I have replaced ! ! P.S. I still want another call...LOL


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

fjr0226
Your reeds crack alot too?
I had to replaced my reed in my Super Mag 2 weeks after I got it.
When I ordered new reeds, they weren't the same shape as what came in the call.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

actually this is the third reed but realy the fifth...see i use both ends...just have to trim one...but i had been shaving the non factory one each time i spin the reed....this time I didn't shave it....and put the reed right at the end of the tune channel....the notes are twice as fast ! ! and deeper...or I am just starting to get faster....I blow mine atleast an hour each day and probally two or three during the weekend...I called Tim a week ago and told him to send another set of guts and some shaved reeds...next time i don't want the shave ones...they are thin and I think thats why they are splitting....By the way Tim sent them to me with out paying up front....He just said the bill will be in the package and to send him a check.....Thats Service ! !


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

If the reed is not perfectly round it will sound like poop as you know I am sure...I would call tim and tell him or Juda....I bet he will send you a hand full of perfect ones for free....He is really a great guy ! Don't be afraid to call him...I don't think you should BI### to much TO HIM though....He seems to me that he might be short tempered...LOL


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have also gone through shaved reeds on my SM. No biggie though, they're cheap! Small price to pay for a call that good!!


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Were the replacements reeds you fellas got the same shape as the original.
Mine are different.
And yes, it's a good call.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

No ...not all replacements are the same...I kept my old reed and try to copy it with each replacement ...Some need a little trimming, but not much usually......A custom call is just that...a custom call........Right down to the reed....each one has to be modifed by Tim...I think i might send mine to Tim before season comes inn, just for ****s and giggles and see if he can tune it better than i have it now...I have took it apart a thousand times tinkering with the reed....man you don't have to move it much to screw it up ! !


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

SMH, GK, Traffic get my votes..

I tried the Heartland G-force and the Delrin this weeeknd.. Both are great sounding calls.. Doesn't take much air to get the reed to break and sound very goosey with good volume..

madison


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Id recommend a Lynch Mob - They come in either Acrylic or Delrin and are very smooth and goosey! :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

I just saw the new pro super mag in sportmans warehouse in st cloud and it blows very nice. the insert is a little longer and bored out a little bit more. it sounds just as nice as the super mag but louder and easier to blow then my super mag. the prices on the super mags have also gone down. the last time i checked the grounds web site they were going for $140 down from $199.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If you can find one,a Saunders goose pimp is an awsome call.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Finally got by cocabola supermag!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GB3,Where did you buy the supermag at?I am working out a deal to trade for a saunders guide series.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Sheels, it was tuned just perfect! So I had to buy it.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Uh oh,When ever someone in the group has a SM you are blowing those things all of the time :lol: .Sweet call,and the prices have gone down on them.Anyone have any pros or cons on the guide series calls?


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello everybody,

I have got an x out goose call from heartland custom calls on the way! Does anybody know how long I have to wait from the time heartland gets the order until I get the call!?/ I have waited for about 2.5 weeks and still have no call? I just can't wait to get started practicing!!!!

Thanks fellas

NICK


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Simple......PICK UP A PHONE AND CALL!


----------



## mojo man 17 (Apr 14, 2004)

FACE said:


> Simple......PICK UP A PHONE AND CALL!


Face: I forgot to add that part. I was told two weeks from the time I ordered but it has been longer than that I ordered it on the 21st of april and heartland received the order on the 23rd. Its not that I am mad its just i absolutely cannot wait to practice!

MOJO


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

tyler how does the cobola sound? i really like my acrylic but i love the sound of wood. the new pro supermag is also an awesome sounding call.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It is really mellow sounding call.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

When you bring the money tonight for skeet bring that call with I want to try it out. I'm gonna buy a wood call pretty soon. I'm just not sure what I'm gonna get.

I'm also gonna get an LG-1 and learn to call those little lessors. No excuses for them not finishing


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

GG, you will REALLY be happy with the LG-1. It is a heck of a little call and very versatile. You will be suprised the range it has, good high stuff and can still get down and growl. Bob Alfieri is a stand up guy as well.

I have also got hedge/delrin Winglock that sounds really good. The Winglock's are really deep and growly.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Jed why get a Lessor call?? Those bastards are dumb enough the way it is, when you get in an area with ALOT of them. I was to going to buy a lessor but I changed my mind. I can cluck and moan just as fast on a regular shortreed.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Why do you chase ugly girls around and why not the same one everytime? Because you can. Why will I buy a lessor call? Because I can.

I don't shoot my 10ga at partridge and I don't shoot my 20 at geese. Why should I blow my honker call at lessors? That and it looks cool to have a lanyard full of calls  :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:rollin:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah but why are you stuck banging the same girl?AHHHHHHH as for the ugly girls I have never touched one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i've witnessed tyler's clucking skills on my supermag. he can make some crazy music. the more calls the better.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have a saunders guide series I traded for on the way.I also recently bought a zinks SR-1.Very nice call.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2004)

How easy's your SR-1 to break over? Mine is unbelievably easy, just wondering if your's is the same.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> as for the ugly girls I have never touched one!


I am sure if they dropped a little weight they might be alright.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

waterfowler, my sr-1 breaks real easy too. it's a lot different to blow than my supermag. but i think together they make a good team.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Decoyer it is sure wierd how I never see these girls you hanging out with?? They must be trolls underneath the 12 anvenue bridge! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GG,who makes the lesser call you are looking at?The SR-1 does break over easy.Much easier than the flatliner,although I like that call also.Anyone have a saunders goose pimp?I sure would like to try one of those out.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

GB3!!!! Where's the velcro gloves????


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

GK calls makes the LG-1


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

You wont be sorry if you buy a LG-1...Bob customers service is the best in the buisness...Last year i used mine on giant canada...we have verry few subspecies in Quebec,geese seem to like the sound of that call better than any of my other calls...I've pulled geese from live birds many times and im not a constest callers...I have added a Giant slayer for finishing totch,cause sometimes the call is too lound...when there is no wind for example. :bowdown:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2004)

Yeah, the Super Mag is a lot harder to make clucks out of, I like the easier clucking and double clucking calls. That's why I went with the Zink and Foiles calls. Easy callsto master!!! 8)


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Found the old posts. Can you make all the sounds you want to with the SMH Foiles calls. I am thinking of getting one for honkers. How hard is it too blow?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes you can make all the sounds and to me it is one of if not the easiest short reed to blow. Takes almost no air.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The SMH is a pretty easy to blow call. But easy is a relative statement. It might be easier to blow but learning to make a cluck is not an easy thing on a short reed when you start.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

GG,which way do you blow a cluck?Ook,or toowhit,or sort of cough it out like Zink and Foiles do.I use the ook and that has been working well for me


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If you use all of those at random you will make differnt clucks. But you have to go really fast to them sound good. Or should I day realistic.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2004)

Go out and buy a calling dvd or 2 and watch with your call in your hands. Try copying the sounds on the videos, it'll help a ton.. Using your voice and blowing the air from your diaphram(I played saxophone, so that helps, as does any other musical instrument) really helps.

Here's a question, how many single clucks can you guys get from one breath of air outta your calls?? I got 56 this morning on my way to work, just fooling around, clucking as fast as I could.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

mallard,
All of those ways. It depends how I want it to sound or if I want it to drag out longer. Just depends.


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

Does anybody buy calls that are bright colors like orange or yellow or anythng like that?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have a purple haze, orange crush, and red. I really prefer clear though.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

#1 Waterfowler.........if you learn to do the OE OE OE into the call with your throat.......you should get well over a 100 clucks with one single breath...The Honker Talk Video with Shawn Stahl explains this in detail....I can really rip them clucks out now after practicing the OE method for the last year are so....Infact I would be surprised if you could even count them with out being recorded.....I would say this video is a must for someone trying a short reed call for the first time !

P.S. Also I would say 56 clucks is still pretty dam impressive to most goosehunters out their !


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It isnt that hard to do that if you have been pblowing a shortreed for a long time. But can you guys get all the high low and inbetween honks clucks and mons in one single constant flow of air form the call? I have got that down pretty good now. But it took ALOT of feakin time!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I allready have honker talk,the art of paralyzing,and the strait meat sounds videos.I learned from all of those,especially the honker talk video.GG,do you have the cluck n moan down yet?Last year I noticed the big boys were doing that a lot and I used it quite a bit with good results.I also noticed that after they were shot at a few times that calling at them like you were calling in a contest would spook the heck out of them.Subdued clucks,moans,and laydown calls worked well.Now I am working on the willis call.Maybe someday I will get the european siren down.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We blew hard at the sept. And we forced alot of birds to stuff they really didnt want to. We called them really hard and we called them really hard after they where shot at. With doing that we had 60-75% of the flaocks we shot at and dropped birds turn around and come right back into 20-25 yards.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I love that when you bust up a flock and then give them a little sweet talking and they come right back in for more.


----------



## fjr0226 (Dec 18, 2003)

GB3....your right about putting everything into your calling.....to me adding moans in with clucks is the hardest to master......I beleave if you want to be successful calling, you have to master the soft close inn calling. But if your in the right area, the double cluck is death to geese and will work 90 % of the time....

Recently I was at a seminar with Kevin Popo.....I beleave i can stick with him as far as just clucking.....but when he throws in the moans and murmers with the clucks, he blows me away....it takes so much control to do that, and beleave me he has control ....When your clucking from low to high and then trying to remember how big your mouth cavity size is, verses low air presure to add the moan, thats the tricky part......

He told me that he had only blew a short reed for a couple of years before he won his first world championship! Talking about Raw talent !


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Greg Keats "Shaman" is another great call out there in my opinion.


----------

